# Getting dynamic text (iTunes song) into Quartz Composer



## drunkmac (May 3, 2005)

Allright hotshots. 

First off, Tiger is a developer's dream and Quartz is just....awesome.

But. There's things I'd like to do. Like make an iTunes plug-in that displays the current album art in particles spurting out and displaying the current track being played.

How does one go about getting the current track into Quartz Composer for use? With automator, I can get the current track saved onto a txt file that will get overwritten everytime I run it. This works somewhat, or there's some applescript that I cant confirm that works...so if anyone knows that applescript to get your current itunes track and how to output it properly, thatd be great.

So. Current iTunes track into Quartz Composer....how?


----------



## Joseph Papier (May 19, 2005)

i'm trying to do exactly the same thing... i've been seeking for a while, no way! i don't understand, it would be so logical...

seems that we need to incorporate the Quartz Composition inside a Cocoa screensaver or application. then it's easy. but that point is not so easy....


----------

